

The Kid's Walker: 1.6 metre bi-pedal exoskeleton for children - wensing
http://www.gizmag.com/the-kids-walker-16-metre-bi-pedal-exoskeleton-for-children/16521/

======
bradleyland
That robot is not bi-pedal.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
How so? Looks like two legs to me.

~~~
bradleyland
Have a look at the video. It rolls on wheels that are obscured from view by
the oscillating feet that are floating above the ground. Bipedalism is more
than just having the appearance of two legs. It requires pivotal motion around
the point of contact with the ground. Otherwise a bicycle could be considered
bi-pedal.

